# I finally found a new ewe to add to the flock!



## secuono (Jun 14, 2013)

She's out in Maryland, she had 3 for sale for a great price each. Too bad I don't have enough for two of them! Anyway, she has a lamb and two yearlings. We've decided to go with the yearling, since most likely, she will be able to breed this fall! One is black, the other white, I won't know for sure which will come home with me until I get there. I'd rather continue the 'girls are white, ram is black' I've got going on now, but if the black ewe ends up liking me more and being calmer, guess we'll have two black cotton balls grazing around. 

Pictures tomorrow when I get back! I can't wait to meet them!


----------



## secuono (Jun 15, 2013)

Jeez, this forum is failing!

Went with the white ewe, she was very good in the car, minus all the peeing. She can walk on a leash, terrified of dogs and other animals, but joined the flock like they were family! Never had an introduction go so smoothly!
Took a quick break at the border, can you spot the sheep in the car?


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 15, 2013)

Congrats on your new sheepie!!!!  Always nice when they join the rest with no problems


----------



## Briard'nSheep (Jun 15, 2013)

Showed my  hubby the picture of your passenger, his comment: "Where is the seat belt?"


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jun 15, 2013)

She looks like an awesome young lady!!!! Congrats on her!!!


----------



## secuono (Jun 15, 2013)

Saying hello to the other yearling. 





Grazing with some others.


----------



## Ruus (Jun 15, 2013)

Love your color coding!  I tell mine apart by the ram's massive headgear, lol. She's a pretty girl!


----------



## secuono (Jun 15, 2013)

Hehe, isn't it great? I can tell them apart by their calls, too. I know eventually I'm bound to have a black ewe born, until then, it's nice to have only one black that is a ram. Very easy to tell people who is the male that way.


----------

